# Kein Ton über "externe" Boxen



## FreaksLikeMe (27. November 2011)

*Kein Ton über "externe" Boxen*

Hey,

ich bekomme keinen Sound über meine "externen" Boxen am TV (LG 50PV350). Boxen habe ich irgendein 2.1 Soundsystem von Bose und als Reciever einen Kenwood krf a4030. Boxen sind korrekt angeschlossen (Radio geht).
Den Reciever habe ich über ein AV Kabel (AM Reciever unter AUX) mit dem TV verbunden, allerdings kommt nie eine Soundausgabe über die Boxen gemacht. Einstellungs möglichkeiten am TV habe ich auch schon durchsucht/ausprobiert, aber nichts funktioniert??

Könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Ton über "externe" Boxen*

Dumme Frage, aber: ist der Anschluss am TV denn überhaupt ein AUSgang? Hier zB LG 50-PV 350 Schwarz Plasma TV, Full HD, 600Hz, DVB-T/C,CI+ - t-online.de Shop  steht nur was von seitlichen AV-Eingängen und rückseitig ein EINgang für PC-Ton (was natürlich auch für den Ton anderer analoger Geräte nutzbar wäre), aber einen Audio AUSgang entdecke ich da nicht...   mit AV-kabel meinst Du eines mit Cinch-Steckern in Rot+Weiß, oder? Was der Fenseher aber hat: einen digitalen Ausgang - den könntest Du an einem passenden digitalen Eingang des Receivers anschließen, sofern es ein Surround-Receiver ist. Bei Stereo kann es sein, dass es keinen digi-In gibt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Ton über "externe" Boxen*

aah...^^ Danke. Dann muss ich mal gucken ob mein Reciever so einen Anschluss hat.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Ton über "externe" Boxen*

Sorry für Doppelpost, aber sonst bekommts ja keiner mit (?)

Mein Reciever hat natürlich kein Digitalen Anschluss. Lohnt sich da ein DA Wandler? Könnt ihr mir gute und vorallem günstige empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Ton über "externe" Boxen*

Da würd ich an Deiner Stelle lieber den Kopfhöreranschluss des C650 verwenden. Probier es doch einfach mal. Adapter von 3,5mm-Stecker auf 2x Cinch oder direkt ein Kabel mit an einem ENde 3,5mm-Stecker und am anderen 2x Cinch.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Ton über "externe" Boxen*

Ah stimmt, auch gute Idee. ABer leider ist der blöder KH Anschluss vorne -.-

Edit:

Quatsch, wieso sollte das gehen (geht auch tatsächlich nicht), wenn es mit AV auf AV (die Rot/weißen) schon nicht geht?
Der TV hat ja trotzdem nur einen Eingang, keinen Ausgang. Gibt es von 6,25 mm (oder wie auch immer) auf optisch ein Kabel?


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Ton über "externe" Boxen*

Sorry, ich hab Dich jetzt zwar verwechselt mit einem anderen, der einen Samsung C650 hat, aber trotzdem rein vom Prinzip her: der LG hat doch aber einen Kopfhörerausgang, oder wie? Das MUSS dann gehen, wenn Du ein Kabel mit an einer Seite passend für den Kopfhörerausgang und an der anderen 2x Cinch hast. Es kann aber sein, dass Du am LCD erst auf Kopfhörer umschalten musst oder dass man den Kopfhörerausgang separat regeln muss. Ich hatte mal einen LG, aber RöhrenTV. Da hat man den Kopfhörerausgang seperat in einem Untermenü geregelt, nicht mit der normalen Volume-Taste. 




> Quatsch, wieso sollte das gehen (geht auch tatsächlich nicht), wenn es mit AV auf AV (die Rot/weißen) schon nicht geht?


 Weil der AV von Deinem LCD kein AUSgang ist, da kommt nunmal kein Ton raus, sondern nur REIN, zB wenn Du einen PC da anschließt per DVI, was ja keinen Ton mit sich bringt. Bei nem Kopfhöreranschluss kommt aber Ton raus, sonst wäre das ja witztlos. Das MUSS also klappen. 




> Gibt es von 6,25 mm (oder wie auch immer) auf optisch ein Kabel


 Was würde das denn bringen, wenn Dein Receiver gar keinen optischen Eingang hat? ^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Ton über "externe" Boxen*

Verwirrend verwirrend 

Einen Kopfhörer Anschluss habe ich an meinen TV nicht entdeckt... Ich guck mal wenn ich wieder zuhause bin, bzw. ich google mal


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Ton über "externe" Boxen*

Der Tv hat natürlich kein KH Ausgang/Anschluss... Bleibt wohl nur ein DA Wandler... Gibts da ein guten sehr günstigen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Ton über "externe" Boxen*

So was hier müsste klappen: Digital Toslink / SPDIF zu Analog stereo 2xRCA Audio: Amazon.de: Elektronik schau aber, ob da auch wirklich ein Netzteil dabei ist, denn das Teil braucht eine Stromversorgung. Es steht zwar dabei, aber sicher ist sicher.


ich versteh btw auch nicht, warum viele LCDs jeden Sch#%& haben außer nem stinknormalen analogen Audioausgang. Als ob jeder mit nem LCD auch nen modernen Surroundreceiver hätte...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2011)

*AW: Kein Ton über "externe" Boxen*

Besorge dir einen Scart to Cinch Adapter eintweder schaltbar auf in / out oder nur out. Ich habe meinen LG auch so mit dem Receiver verbunden trotz opt. Anschlüße


----------

